# Horse won't open for the bit! Help!



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Back him into a wall so he can't back, and hold down his head with your right arm while you hold the bit to his mouth with the left. Stick your finger into his mouth from the side. Most horses will open their mouth, but a few stubborn ones won't. If not, pry with you finger and he will be forced to open it. 

If you can't reach his head to hold it, I like to use the head stall of the bridle, it's a pefect fit to slip over their nose and hold it down, lol


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I know you said that you just got him but do you know when is the last time he has had teeth work? Having to take the bit might be hurting him


----------



## Unwoven

It takes more then one person to do that still... I'll try again with that see how it works. Is it something i should worry about? :/

Well his previous owners said he had been checked by the vet and shod and everything so they could sell him. I'm not so sure about his teeth. I contacted his owners about the trouble bridling and they said he had been like that but with syrup he took it in easily. :/ We did the syrup and it didn't work. 

I'm gonna have his teeth checked his in case. But hes a real hassel. x.x


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Please dont force him.. 

Check his teeth.. 
Make a game out of it... make him WANT to take the bit

Cover it in surgar and water.... once he takes it, give him treat, take it out... Do that like twice.. he will realize taking the bit = treat. For the 3rd or how over many times keep it in but no treat. 

Chance GRABS for the bridle the second she sees it. 

I dont understand why people feel the need to force these animals.


----------



## Unwoven

Thats a good idea. o.o

I'll try that. Sugar and water.. hm..


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Please Do!! 

Its SOOO much better then forcing him to open and he will love you/ respect you even more!


----------



## Lonestar22

also teach him to lower his head. I had a horse coco that was like that. she was sooo much bigger than me when i had her and she would allways raise her head when i bridled/unbridled her. I taught her to lower her head and i had no problems.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Yeah thats a good idea to. If you want U can PM and I can give u some more advice if you need it.


----------



## riccil0ve

Definitely don't try to force the bit into his mouth. Try and figure out what's causing him to react the way he is. I worked with an Arab that you couldn't bridle, because some idiot trainer had told his old rider to tweak his ears like mad when he was "misbehaving" under saddle. It took about three years of patience and accepting the fact that maybe you weren't going to ride that day, to get him to accept the bridle without panicking.

We didn't try to restrain him, he was in an open area, and if he wanted to back up, we let him take a few steps and stop him. We took a while just desensitizing him to the bridle as a whole, rubbing it all over his body and taking it away when he stopped trying to move away from it. And since his fear was getting his ears hurt, we spent a lot of time rubbing on his ears. So are you sure he is okay with his ears, poll, forehead, etc, being touched?

We also rubbed the headstall up his nose and back down a few times. And when we did get the bit in his mouth, we made sure we stuck our fingers in so the bit didn't clang against his teeth. That's another thing people don't usually think about, letting the bit clang on a horse's teeth while bridling.

Just remember that you can't be sure what he's been through, so be patient and be kind. =]


----------



## JadedEyes

I really like the methods of Chris Irwin. You should check out his sample videos at statelinetack.com. He is all about sending the right messages to the horses using their language. He might be able to help you out. His videos are easy to understand and can only help to improve your relationship with the horse. It isn't about force. It's about gentle persuasion using the right aids and correct body language. He talks about playing horse games by their rules and not using force to get what we want. 

Check it out!


----------



## wild_spot

My friends horse did this when she got him. Try holding the bridle as if you are putting it on, and just stay there until he settles. Each time he freaks out, stop at that point and wait until he relaxes. Don't go on until he settles. It takes a while at first, and you need to be very reassuring, but it works. Pepper bridles great now.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I really like what riccil0ve posted!! Great advice!!

Let him move when he needs to! Dont force him to stand still it will only make it all the worse.


----------



## Qtswede

He's probably doing it because someone banged his teeth with the bit as they tried to force it in. How is he with your hand on top of his head? 
I wouldn't back him into anything or try to force him into anything. Just keep asking patiently, and when you get it close be sure his mouth is partway open to keep from banging his teeth with the bit when you go to put it in. I get a lot of horses with that problem. 99% of the time, that's what the issue is.


----------



## Unwoven

He isn't scared of the bridle... he just seems to not want it going past his teeth. He has a soft mouth. As soon as it pasts his teeth hes completely fine. :/

I rode him yesterday and I had help from the barn owner and she advised me to get his teeth checked, something deff bothered him before. If its not that.. she advises to get a rubber bit and if that STILL dosen't work.. a hackamore. 

Hes a good boy though. Once its pass his teeth he just dosen't care no more and he rides very well.


----------



## RoCru

My guy isn't taking the bit too easily either. I really like the sugar/water idea! I may have to try that myself....


----------



## Qtswede

That's what I'm trying to tell you - someone banged his FRONT teeth with the bit.


----------



## Unwoven

Thats a very good possibility.

What should I do about it? :/


----------



## Qtswede

Just go at it slow. I put my arm over their head, with my forearm between their ears, with the headstall hanging from that hand. Get him used to that, and with the bit in your hand, use your thumb to get his mouth open.... if he doesn't want to open with just the thumb, set the bit on his lower lip - don't touch the teeth if you can help it. and use one, two, three, or all 4 fingers at the corner of his mouth to get him to open, then ease it in. You can perhaps practice getting him to open up without the headstall at all, too. 
Around here, there are a lot of half assed 'trainers' that smack the bit on their front teeth, and try to force their mouth open by pulling the headstall so the bit pushes on the teeth to force them to open. It's got to hurt, and when they've been banged enough, they fight. I'll see if I can get some video to show what I mean.


----------



## princessnaynay01

Try getting someone who is not aware of his bridling problem to do this. I accidently tacked up a riding school horse that wouldn't take his bit. I had no problems as I wasn't aware there was any until after a couple of times doing it fine, someone told me that no one else could do it as he would play up no end. Once I knew about the problem the horse sensed whatever I must have done differently (although I swear I did everything the same) and it was back to not taking the bit again! Your horse may snese something coming from you


----------



## eventnwithwinston

When I first got my little OTTB he had the same problem. My trainer said back him into a wall so he couldnt go anywhere and wrap your right arm around his nose (remember to put your fingers in his mouth). Like your problem, sometimes this still didnt work (he could lift his head really high lol) so sometimes we had to have our taller (I'm vertically challenged) instructor do it to teach him no. Sometimes we even used footstools and peppermints. Anything so he couldnt get away with it. After a few weeks he didnt even care at all.

I sometimes have the occasional problem if hes being stubborn... but being 4' 10" I just use the footstool. He almost always just lets you slide it in though as long as you stick your fingers in the sides of his mouth. 

Good luck


----------



## riccil0ve

Hear, hear, Qtswede!

Not a lot of people think about the bit bashing into their teeth. Just imagine if someone took a spoon and smacked your teeth with it. It would HURT!

I ride my horse in a solid rubber bit, so if you got one and do accidentally bump his teeth, at least it won't hurt. It's still best to be really cautious when bridling, but it could still help. As long as he isn't too heavy on the bit, and doesn't try to grab it and go, I think a rubber bit is a great idea. Then when he accepts taking the bridle and you have the routine down, you can go back to a metal bit.


----------



## TroubledTB

It probably is banging, but it could also be banging out of his mouth, don't rip the bit out of their mouth, instead hover it as you pull off and let them remove their head from the bit. Try switching to a rubber bit just to be sure, it may not work at first, but once he figures out that it can't hurt him and you won't hurt him, he will probably get better about it. And familiarizing yourself with that spot you can stick your fingers in can be helpful, I always do it so their mouth is open before the bit even gets there, but you have to stand beside your horse facing the direction he is, and be able to bridle that way. I see so many people who have had horses for years, not know the proper way to bridle and stand facing them to bridle. Yeah it works, until a horse that is headshy, sneaky, scared, young, green, etc. comes by. Really learn to bridle with the noseband, headstall, throat latch, gathered in your right hand, and the bit in your left, which positions it perfectly to stick a finger in the side of their mouth, if you practice this, you should be able to bridle any horse.


----------



## Qtswede

Glad you put that in there TB. I was overly focused on her getting the bit IN. To try to paint a picture for you, when you take the headstall off, slip if over the ears and just wait a second for them to kind of spit it out. You'll see him open his mouth a little to get rid of it, when he does, start to go down with the headstall slowly, or even, put your finger back in the corner of his mouth to catch the bit, help him open a little wider, and be sure you dont smack the back side of his front teeth.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

If he can ride using a bit, you dont want to just avoid the problem. 

Try what I suggested  I can garentee it will work! Just take it slow!


----------



## chevaliernr

As others said, get his teeth check first.

I also wanted to comment about using treats to get him to take the bit. We have a horse at our equestrian therapy center that is absolutely horrendous with the bit. His previous owners spoiled him completely, and he refuses to take the bit unless you have a treat with you. He resists to the point where he's dragging the pole/the person holding him backwards and looks like he's going to flip over. It depends on the horse, but I personally wouldn't take the chance to have a horse that will only bridle if you wave a treat in front of his face. 

I also want to second having him lower his head. I would try putting pressure on his poll until he lowers his head with nothing or just a halter on. Get to the point where he lowers his head immediately when you put pressure on his poll.

One last thing, at my barn, we have a school horse that's impossible to bridle until you hook an arm over his ears. Then he'll lower his head immediately. Sometimes a horse might just have a little quirk.

Good luck!


----------



## wild_spot

^^ Good point about some horses having quirks, Chevalier. My little arab freaks out being bridled unless you put an arm over between his ears. Come at him any other way and you'd think he'd never had his head touched.


----------



## VanillaBean

My trainer had a horse like that. What we did was we'd have 3 people and the bridler would stand on a mounting block. And we bridled him 2X day even if he want being ridden. He takes the bit willingly now.


----------



## waterbuggies

I have the same problem with my Belgain(18.2 hds)so putting my arms down between his ears isn't possible. My guy will drop his head for you to halter or whatever but as soon as the bit comes into play his head is up in the air. What I've started doing that has helped, not perfect yet but better. I unbuckle one side of the headstall, put that over his ears, kind of wrapping the bit around his mouth. Then I stand right in front of him with the bit(oring snaffle) holding one "o" ring in each hand and try and open his lips and lay the bit up to his teeth don't slam it in and slightly stick my finger in the corner of his mouth and he's getting better at grabing the bit himself. The reason I stand in front of him is when he starts backing I can stay with him and I have a better view of where I'm putting the bit. It's not prefect but its getting better. I have started making him take the bit every day so it's good practice for him and me also.


----------



## Huntingirl89

My Quarter Horse Rusty had this problem. I started to give him a treat each time I put the bit in and out of his mouth. Place the bit in front of his mouth as if you are going to insert it in. Just behind the bit hold a treat or cookie so that he can smell and feel it with his lips. He should open his mouth for the treat and when he does insert the bit and give him the cookie... After a while they cant wait for you to put their bits in so they get treats... try it... it works for my guys...


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I dont mean hold the treat and put the bit in. Keep the treat in your pocket and ask for me to take the bit the second you get the bridle over his ears give him a treat, take it out do it again. 3rd time, dont give the treat. Mix it up somedays first dont give a treat then give next time give a treat. Chance will take the bit with or without a treat because she never knows when she might get a treat when taking the bridle. Its not bribeing nor is it spoiling. Now I can play a game with chance, Ill hold the bit up to her mouth and the second she wants it, pull it further away.. so she will reach for it.. ill just hold it further away its kinda funny because it make her want it more because I DONT want her to have it.. 

If you dont want to use treats for what ever reason cover it in sugar and water, or molasses.

Also some days bridle even when your not gonna ride. Bridle - unbridle about 3 times even if not riding.


----------

